# Ghost Shrimp Fry



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

So, I bought 30 ghost shrimps for my bettas tanks.

However, 20 of them were mommies holding eggs.

I put each female in a 1g jar with a filter, and wanted to hatch eggs.

They hatched earlier today.

I'm going to let the fry grow up a little bit, then (this sounds cruel) put them on cookie sheets and either freeze them or bake them in the oven to use as "treats" for my bettas.

I might buy a food dehydrator too.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I have this vision of a post shortly that goes something like... 

"I spent 100 bucks on a dehydrator and I'm back on the couch!"


Please, if they're her cookie sheets, for your own safety; Ask her first! :lol:

I wanna know how they 'turn out'. Hehe. Ew!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> I have this vision of a post shortly that goes something like...
> 
> "I spent 100 bucks on a dehydrator and I'm back on the couch!"
> 
> ...


Oh God no she didn't let me use her $200 "Paula Deen" cookie sheets. I went out and bought cheap ones.  Lol shes an abusively-loving sweet wife if that makes sense. I'm going to try dehydrating them in the oven once their a week old.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Awww i would never have the guts to do that i cant subscribe to this thread. I bet your a great betta keeper but i think thats kind of cruel as you said im sorry but its okay i guess if you use it for your bettas its ok


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I didn't mean to offend anybody, I'm sorry if I did. :/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

prettylittlefishy said:


> i didn't mean to offend anybody, i'm sorry if i did. :/


no no no no way its okay its just i wouldnt have the guts to do that but then again i dont have the guts to do anything at least its for a good cause


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's an interesting idea! Your betta will love it, I'm sure.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> That's an interesting idea! Your betta will love it, I'm sure.


same though


----------



## rhooch (Aug 18, 2010)

wont the betta eat live ones?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I understand about your wife! I'm a terror in my kitchen. I guess that's why I mentioned it. Lol! :twisted: My husband won't touch anything in there without asking me first.

It's true, they might enjoy the fry live. They could hunt them, which would be good enrichment.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmm, then I might leave some live. Right now their just a blob though. Not free swimming. Theres at least 300 fry. In every jar.

And yes I did buy a dehydrator.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Interesting!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow sounds like fun


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I always go the simple road... I would just throw them in the tank with the fish LOL

I'll be interested to hear how your "recipe" works out.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

mee too


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

The fry aren't free swimming yet, but once they are I'll be dehydrating most and leaving some alive for fishies to hunt down.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Sounds interesting!! Like bettalover2033 I would never have the guts to do that  Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

feeding live would be the most nutritious...freezing them would be the best storage method...cooking them can break down alot of the good protiens... try selling or better yet trading some out once they have grown a bit....if you have done well with ghosts try some cherry or crystle shrimps...just a suggestion...P S any info on pet chats?? thanks


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool idea!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

They're free swimming now, and I'm using them as betta treats.

I dehydrated most of them, left about 30 alive.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

The 30 live ones are now too big to be eaten, so I've put them in tanks for housekeeping, I love how they eat uneaten food.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

haha little house keepers

thats cute!!


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm lazy, this way any uneaten food doesn't need to be scooped out. Hah.  But seeing how fishy only gets 3 pellets a day, he usually eats them all, so I have to sink down tropical fish flakes for them. Its so cute to watch the shrimp eat.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

prettylittlefishy said:


> I'm lazy, this way any uneaten food doesn't need to be scooped out. Hah.  But seeing how fishy only gets 3 pellets a day, he usually eats them all, so I have to sink down tropical fish flakes for them. Its so cute to watch the shrimp eat.


Maybe you wont need to sink any because when i feed my betta pellets, and then feed flakes they turn and swim away. so just let them get soaked then just touch them and let them fall:-D


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats what I do - just touch them and they sink. The bettas usually try and eat the flakes - then spits it out. >.<


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

prettylittlefishy said:


> Thats what I do - just touch them and they sink. The bettas usually try and eat the flakes - then spits it out. >.<


Oh my gosh mine do the same thing they gulp it up and say nah not now and it just goes to the bottom lol


----------

